# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  PRODUCTOS DESHIDRATADOS EN HARINA O EN POLVO (LÚCUMA, QUINUA, MAÍZ MORADO, CAMOTE, MACA, UÑA DE GATO, CAMU CAMU, YACÓN, ETC)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ofrecemos a todos los interesados los siguientes productos deshidratados en harina o en polvo:  - Maca (Maca Root)
- Camote (Sweet Potato)
- Lúcuma
- Maíz Morado (Purple Corn)
- Camu Camu
- Quinua (Quinoa)
- Kiwicha (Amaranth)  También podemos ofrecer manzanas deshidratadas en rodajas (variedad delicia). 
La empresa cuenta certificaciones BPM (Buenas Prácticas de Manufactura), HACCP (Análisis de Peligros y Control de Puntos Críticos) y SQF 2000 (Aseguramiento de la Calidad en Alimentos), otorgadas por SGS Internacional; y certificaciones orgánicas USDA, EU y JAS, otorgados por Control Union del Peru SAC (SKAL).  *¡Solicita tu ficha técnica y cotización a p**recios de Fábrica! * DSC04365.jpgTemas similares: Busco productores de fruta para abastecer industria de pulpas: Camu Camu, Lúcuma, Mango, Maracuyá, Mandarina, Fresa, etc. VENDO CAMU CAMU VERDE ESPECIAL PARA HARINA Artículo: Región Loreto desembolsa más de S/. 148,000 en créditos a productores de camu camu Impulsarán producción de arroz, maíz y camu camu en Loreto Impulsarán producción de arroz, maíz y camu camu en Loreto

----------

GRADERI SAC

----------


## jose_paredes

Quisiera saber precios,presentacion y detalles de la uña de gato, calidad de exportacion,gracias. escribame a ppluchoparedes@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Quisiera saber precios,presentacion y detalles de la uña de gato, calidad de exportacion,gracias. escribame a ppluchoparedes@hotmail.com

 Estimado José, qué cantidad necesitas por producto para confirmare disponibilidad y precios. Los productos que te ofrezco son de exportación. 
Saludos

----------


## bronkoperu

Necesito harina de maíz morado, agradeceré  enviar cotización y especificaciones, producto puesto en Lima, 18 a 20 Tm.
Gracias.
Jge Eduardo Soto Portilla. bronkodelperu@yahoo.es

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Necesito harina de maíz morado, agradeceré  enviar cotización y especificaciones, producto puesto en Lima, 18 a 20 Tm.
> Gracias.
> Jge Eduardo Soto Portilla. bronkodelperu@yahoo.es

 Estimado Eduardo, te puedo ofrecer harina de maíz morado convencional a US$6.00 x Kg. y orgánica a US$7 x Kg. EXW, pero no contamos con las 18 TM que solicitas. Si te interesa el precio, podríamos ver la posibilidad de hacerte las toneladas que necesites. 
Me avisas cualquier cosa. Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, tengo un pequeño stock disponible de harina de quinua y harina de kiwicha esterilizadas para venta local.  *Harina de quinua:* 40 Kg. (4 bolsas de 10 Kg./2 cajas)*Harina de kiwicha:* 5 Kg. (1 bolsa de 5 Kg/1 caja)
Si alguien está interesado, puede escribir al correo: ventas@agroforum.pe 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, actualizamos precios EXW y presentaciones de harina y extractos de maca peruana de exportación.   *Presentación:* Doble bolsa de polietileno (10 Kg.) en caja de cartón de 20 Kg.  Harina o polvo de maca US$                   4.45  Harina o polvo de maca orgánica US$                   5.20  Harina o polvo de maca OSS US$                   4.75  Harina o polvo de maca orgánica OSS US$                   5.50  Harina o polvo de maca gelatinizada orgánica US$                   5.70  Harina o polvo de maca gelatinizada US$                   4.95  Harina o polvo de maca HP orgánica OSS US$                   7.55  Harina o polvo de maca roja US$                   7.60  Extracto de maca 0.6% glucosinolates US$                 82.00  Extracto de maca 10:1 US$                 35.50  Extracto de maca 15:1 US$                 55.00  Extracto de maca 2:1 US$                 26.00  Extracto de maca 20:1 US$                 76.00  Extracto de maca 5:1 US$                 29.50    También podemos ofrecer producto encapsulado con marca propia. *MOQ:* 1000 frascos de 100 cápsulas de 500 mg. cada una.  20160714_120123.jpg20160714_120135.jpgmuestra cápsulas.jpgmuestra-maca-negra-organica.jpgmuestras.jpg  *Informes y pedidos:* ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## cafa26

Favor enviar ficha tecnica de todos sus productos y certificaciones. 
Correo: alonsofa26@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Favor enviar ficha tecnica de todos sus productos y certificaciones. 
> Correo: alonsofa26@gmail.com

 Estimado Alonso, te enviamos las fichas técnicas de maca a tu correo. Como te decía también, los certificados de transacción orgánicos se emiten al momento de la compra por Control Union, y la planta cuenta con BPM, HACCP, Organis USDA, UE, Jas, además de certificación Kosher y Gluten Free. 
Cualquier duda me avisas. Saludos.

----------


## Yusemi Almanza

*Soy Agente comercial, ofrezco Informes comerciales con base de datos de Importadores y exportadores indiferente del producto que estes manejando, datos desde el 2015 al Agosto 2017. Encontrará ademas  precio FOB  al cual es comprado, países de destino, entre otros. Para mayor información al WHATSAPP 982334318 . CORREO Yusemi.aj@gmail.com .*

----------


## KEVIN ORTIZ OVIEDO

Necesito Polvo de Lúcuma , por favor enviar cotización en los incoterms y específicaciones. Destino: chile; Cantidad 20TM.
Gracias.
Ortiz Oviedo, Kevin Arturo 
Correo: rtrortiz@gmail.com

----------


## Sarah BV

Hola, buenas noches. 🙋🏻*♀️ ¿Qué tal?, ¿vende camote morado orgánico en polvo? 
Me interesa saber precio del camote morado y el camu camu, soy de México.

----------

